# Barbie is a better photographer than you!



## unfocused (Sep 8, 2015)

Hilarious.

http://www.wired.com/2015/09/hipster-barbie-much-better-instagram/

Whoever the photographer is, she is really good and incredibly clever and funny! I'm kind of jealous. No, not kind of, I'm _really_ jealous!

https://instagram.com/socalitybarbie/


----------



## stochasticmotions (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, saw this last week...some really well done shots. I don't know what is normally on Instagram but this person has done an excellent parody of what I think people are doing on social web sites.


----------

